# Lucy- Rabbit



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Lucy is a 4 year old black and white female dutch bunny. She came to the rescue when her owner was moving home and was unable to take her. Lucy was hugely overweight when she arrived and has been on a strict diet to get her down to a healthier size also so she can be spayed. She is an easy to handle, sweet, gentle and quiet little girl. She would benefit from being bonded with a gentle husbun who will dote on her and cuddle up with her.

Starlight's Rabbit Rescue


----------



## holliehammylover (Jun 8, 2009)

She Is So beautiful she reminds me of my little thumper 

r.i.p thumper


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Hiya.
I'm about an hour and a half away from you.
Whats her story? And is she spayed now?
x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes lovely, very pretty,


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Lucy was rehomed about 10 months ago.

However we have loads of other bunnies looking for a second chance.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

VampiricLust said:


> Lucy was rehomed about 10 months ago.
> 
> However we have loads of other bunnies looking for a second chance.


Loads of gorgeous buns!!! I can vouch for that, wish i could have more!!!


----------

